# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  My first trip to Negril

## Flipadelphia26

First off - Hello.  I am new here and I Just returned from my first trip to Negril.  I am tempted to write vacation, but it was much much more.

Being newbs to the the Island, my Girlfriend and I booked a vacation a Riu Club at bloody bay.  While I will say the grounds were nice.  The pool was nice, the staff was nice.  This was not what I had in mind for a trip outside of the country.  Lucky for us, we booked an afternoon boat trip to Ricks for our first full day.  From the boat we saw 7 mile beach and I had a chance to talk to one of the guys on the boat.  I asked him, if it was cool to go visit the beach.  He emphatically said yes, even after we were told be the resort not go on self guided tours.

The boat pulled up to ricks and they gave us an hour.  I looked at my girlfriend and told her, to hell with the boat.  Let's stay and take a cab back.  So we stayed for several hours talking to people and getting ideas.

Day 2 we were dropped off at Margaritaville - we had a backpack with towels and sunscreen.  We walked straight out to the beach and hung a left and never looked back.

The first person we met was Dennis the Menace. Who apparently is pretty popular amongst the locals as well as other visitors to the island.  He sat us down.  He fed us, he gave us drinks for a few hours.  Introduced us to a few other locals around the bar and we got to hang out and just get to know some people for a bit.  We paid up and continued on our way.

Stop 2, which ended up being our final stop of the day it was at Tony's Hut.  Just awesome.  We saw the most romantic sunset there.

For our 3rd and final full day we decided to wake up early.  Get out to the beach and walk down into town.  We made it to Bourbon beach, The Yellow Bird, Mom's, and a few other places.  We had lunch at bourbon which was excellent.

We ventured into town.  took some pictures.  Walked around etc.  Then headed back and stopped at every single one of the previously mentioned bars all the way back to Tony's for the sunset.

This is where I fell in love with Jamaica and really felt a connection.  We were told to go next door to Niah's for Patties.  There we met Niah.  One of the kindest most gentle and spiritual people I have ever met.  He came over to Tony's after awhile and sat with us and I bought him a couple beers and just talked with him for a good long while.  He was super sweet to my girlfriend also.  He brought me over a carving with his name in it, and a bracelet for my girlfriend and wanted nothing in return.  

Upon leaving he offered a hug to both of us and told us to hurry back down to Jamaica and visit him at his hut.

So we will, and we have been back less than a day and are planning a 7 day stay on the beach for thanksgiving.

We have looked into Tony's, the Yellow Bird, Nirvana, Mom's They all seem to be VERY reasonably priced.  We dont want or need all inclusive.

If anyone has any other beach suggestions please let me know!

My body is back in Philadelphia, but I feel like my soul is still in Negril

----------


## Lax1724

Once you go, you know.

----------


## drummerboy13

GOOD FOR YOU MAN!!!!  Like the saying states.."once you go, you know".  Well....now you "know"...lol.  Sure the AI doesn't want you to go on self guided tours.....they get NO $$ that way.  Good for you guys for challenging your comfort levels and getting out there on your own.  There are bad folks everywhere in the world, and Jamaica is no different.  But, if you are respectful and thoughtful of others, Jamaica is a magical place!!  It sounds like you are both.  :Wink:   Welcome to the board mi fren!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Good on you for getting out there.  Now you know.  :Wink:

----------


## Ti2m

Absolutely wonderful review.  Like they say ... once you  go … you know.   Think of all those poor suckers that never escaped the fences of the Riu.  

For your next trip I'd recommend CocoLaPalm.  It's one hotel away from where you met Dennis.   We spent Thanksgiving week there last November.   

Also I hope you know your going to need to visit the cliffs next time.  That is a whole different Negril up there.  Rick's, while on the cliffs, is not a good example of a true cliff experience.

Timm

----------


## marley9808

This post makes me so happy!

Way to go! 
And yes, now you know.....welcome to the board!
What you are experiencing is referred to as PNS (Post Negril Syndrome) the only way to get over it (I have found) is to book another trip.....you learn fast my friend!

Congrats!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thanks for the warm welcome.  

Ti2m definitely need to check out the cliffs. And will look at your recommendation.  We only had 3 full days and that wasn't close to enough.  And now we know how much less it costs to stay on the beach at a normal place as opposed to an AI, we can stay much longer.  We don't need free red stripe when it can be had for 100-150 JA on the beach and the money is going straight to the people that need it the most genuinely appreciate not only the business but the company.

The plan is to go the friday before thanksgiving and leave the friday immediately following.  It's cheaper to fly on non weekend days we've seen.

As for the PNS - When we landed in philly yesterday i got a lump in my throat haha. - marley -  I have spent lots of time in clearwater.  I enjoy it there as well.

----------


## takinitslow

Its a good thing you got out of the hotel or you would have missed it. You now uderstand why we all go.

----------


## Chet & Coleen

You fell into our little stretch of heaven. I drive so I'm away from the beach often, but we have stayed at Mariposa for many many reaches and that area is our loose short and wet hair out of the shower stretch of the beach. The amp at Tony's is compliments of a mobile sound rig I had, we helped Niah re-build after Ivan in 2004 (?), I have countless sunset and sunrise shots on that stretch of the 7 Miles. Hope the sand is fading back and am very happy to hear you had a soft landing on the Island.

Funny thing is I know Dennis, have spent many a day at Mom's, like the shady escape into Nirvana and have quite a few memories of Yellow Bird from over the years, sure would be hard to give a reccomendation but do hope you fall soft to whatever your choice.

----------


## marley9808

> - marley -  I have spent lots of time in clearwater.  I enjoy it there as well.


Awesome! Maybe next time you are here you and the girlfriend can join my hubby and I for a drink on the beach somewhere.....anyone who loves Negril is a friend of mine!

Excited for you, you will see this board has loads of knowledge and advice for you, so stick around and ask anything you want to know, and your next trip will be even better than your last one!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Awesome! Maybe next time you are here you and the girlfriend can join my hubby and I for a drink on the beach somewhere.....anyone who loves Negril is a friend of mine!
> 
> Excited for you, you will see this board has loads of knowledge and advice for you, so stick around and ask anything you want to know, and your next trip will be even better than your last one!



For sure.  And cool - I try to make it down for a long weekend every spring to catch the Phillies.  I lived in spring hill for a few months also.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> You fell into our little stretch of heaven. I drive so I'm away from the beach often, but we have stayed at Mariposa for many many reaches and that area is our loose short and wet hair out of the shower stretch of the beach. The amp at Tony's is compliments of a mobile sound rig I had, we helped Niah re-build after Ivan in 2004 (?), I have countless sunset and sunrise shots on that stretch of the 7 Miles. Hope the sand is fading back and am very happy to hear you had a soft landing on the Island.
> 
> Funny thing is I know Dennis, have spent many a day at Mom's, like the shady escape into Nirvana and have quite a few memories of Yellow Bird from over the years, sure would be hard to give a reccomendation but do hope you fall soft to whatever your choice.


Thanks and that's awesome.  You definitely know everything I mean haha

----------


## davevols

Great 1st post, we love to see new fans (addicts?) of Negril.  This means more people returning and bringing their friends and supporting 
the small economy.  

Don't stress too much about where to stay, find a place that looks good to you and go.  You will have many future trips to try other places.

----------


## koolbreeze

Idle AWhile is a nice hotel on the beach. Its kinda in the middle of the action..

----------


## TingMon

Great Report and welcome fellow Negrilholic.  

Your visit reminds me of our first time to Negril in 2010.  We stayed at Beaches and it was highly recommended that we not venture past the resort.  I'm sure glad we did.  We now visit our new extended family at CocolaPalm.  We find there's too little choice at too high a price at the AI resorts.

----------


## Fun in the sun

very intresting that you booked a AI and then ventured out...There is so much more to jamaica than Negril beach and cliffs! Nice but go up in the country too! I would suggest Barb B Barn on te beach. It has a great italian rest upstairs and a nice staff of people! Im glad you went outside your comfort zone!

----------


## Lax1724

I am a huge fan of the beach (and the Phillies) but spent one entire afternoon at Xtabi eating, drinking and cliff jumping.  It was a great time but I could not wait to get back to the action that the beach has to offer.  I must say that I did return to the cliffs for meals a few times (Rockhouse, Just Natural and 3 Dives).  Things to think about for your next reach.

----------


## negrilaholic

I'm glad you ventured off the AI and found more of what Negril is all about, and met some really cool people. I have no doubt that wherever you decide to end up staying for your next trip that you will have an incredible time. Oh and if you do happen to want a "traditional" Thanksgiving feast while there, I have heard that Seastar puts out a great spread..also, you have got to check out their Saturday night show!  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

thanks for all of the ideas.

we are booking 7 days so a trip into the countryside as well as exploring the cliffs are in.

the prices of these places are all so reasonable.

----------


## spottycatz

Yay, another boardie is born. Get away from the inmates and be with the realmates!!  :Wink:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yes, never again!

----------


## marley9808

Nicely said Spottycatz! LOL...love that!

----------


## jdunkle

There is no place like Jamaica.  Sounds like we will see you on the flight down.  We go teh friday before Thanksgiving to the Monday after each year from Philly with our kids.  Highly bummed about Air Jamaica pulling out of Philly.

We stay at Idle Awhle and it is gret, right in the middle of everything.

----------


## Seveen

aren't you glad you didn't listen and left the resort 

i feel jamaicaholics in the making . . . 

welcome!

----------


## flfungal

Welcome!!  I love that area of the beach, and coco la palm is definitely one of the great places to stay!  

Check out www.negrilonestop.com to check out the many wonderful choices you now have!!!

----------


## thldrum1

The first time my wife and I went to Negril we stayed at the Riu Tropical Bay.  That was the only time in 20 plus trips that we did not stay right on 7 mile beach.  In our travels since we have stayed at Coco La Palm, Country Country, White Sands, Grand Pine apple, and Rondel Village.  Rondel has become our favorite.  We are looking forward to seeing all of our friends in 11 days.  Negril is truly a magical place - once you go, you know!

----------


## Lady Jane

Sweet!!!! I stay at Nirvana if you want any info, message me.
Tonys Bar, a hop skip and jump away, of course Niahs is right there also.

----------


## Marko

great job getting outside the walls of the compound and seeing Negril..........
which very few actually do........kudos to you and your gf......
I took a bunch out of HedoII in 91 and they all said that was the highlight of their vacation........
so if you staying behind dem walls at your Resort.........you are missing it big time

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Misti1

I'm so proud of you two I don't even know what to say.  As they say in Austrailia GOOD ON YOU.  As for the RIU, shame on them. Can you imagine how many people listen to them and miss what you now know ?

----------

